# Buddy Is Bonkers!



## Jobe75 (Nov 8, 2016)

Am I the only one that has a slightly bonkers cockerpoo? 
Buddy will sit quite nicely on the sofa with me, then he'll sit up and give me a funny luck, I know what's coming next, so I say "No" he completely ignores this and proceeds to jump on my head! ?

He also loves to stand on the window sill ( I'm resigned to the fact I'll forever have dirty windows now!) and quietly bark at anything he finds remotely threatening, a random person, a dog, a cat, his reflection!

His favourite pass time on walks now is to chase and eat the thousands of blossom petals blowing about. We also play "Buddy bingo" on walks to see who can guess how many random objects he will pick up. 
This evening was his craziest stunt by far, he strolled into the kitchen to have a general mooch about and decided that biting his bowl was a great idea, this was followed by screams from him as he got his mouth stuck through the handle and couldn't get it off, what happened next was me frantically trying to get his mouth free whilst he screamed and thrashed about. The rest of the evening was spent with him lay on the sofa, feeling very sorry for himself. He's perfectly fine, I checked his mouth a few times, and couldn't see any damage. Lucky pup! 
Hopefully he'll have learnt his lesson, but I doubt it very much! Lol 
He's 7 months old now and all I can say is, it's a good job he's cute! ?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I love him! He would fit right in with my crazy two. The benefits of littermates is that they took most of it out on each other. 

Things I have swept out of their mouths: bee, jumping cholla (google it if you aren't familiar), pieces of shoes, purses, and underwear, rocks, rocks, plastic toy bits, flowers or plants, the decayed bits of animal, dead bird (that just happened). The first two required emergency vet visits. Most were not an issue. A couple I had to keep myself from throwing up. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Clemmy (May 31, 2016)

This made me laugh!! Yes my cockapoo is also slightly bonkers! The barking out of the window is very familiar to me! Falling leaves last autumn were very important to warn me about!

There's a new sign on a pole on one of our walks which she is particularly outraged by at the moment. (To be fair to her it is a very random sign stuck in the middle of a field - it's too far away to read - I keep thinking I ought to trudge over and see what it says - probably "please stay on the footpath" or something!) She runs towards it and barks, then runs away, then turns back to check it's not chasing her, then barks some more. This goes on for several minutes until she's told it off to her satisfaction. She has amused several other passersby this week 

She has calmed down a lot as she's got older (now two) , but she's still a clown!

Lovely pics - you're right, Buddy is very, very cute! So hopefully that makes up for his 'bonkersness"!!


----------



## Jobe75 (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm so glad it's not just mine!

I had to google jumping cholla, that looks like something Buddy would have to pick up too ! 
He's just woken up and is currently doing the usual, bringing his breakfast in to the lounge mouthful by mouthful to eat near me !


----------



## Clemmy (May 31, 2016)

ha! Clemmy does that too! one piece of kibble at a time!


----------



## Jobe75 (Nov 8, 2016)

I forgot to mention he actually fell off the window sill a few days ago, landed somersault style on his head, banged his leg, and limped over to me looking very sheepish! Again he was fine. And hasn't learnt his lesson. 
Just a question too, he is mouthing us quite a lot, he tends to be quite bad with my bf when he comes over, he does he greet him happily and most of the time he's fine with him and will lay on him for sleep but he does get carried away with the mouthing sometimes and can nip quite hard. I remove him from the situation, but was wondering if the mouthing gets any less? He has chews and toys which we try to distract him with but sometimes he's relentless with his mouth!


----------



## Clemmy (May 31, 2016)

Clem didn't go through this phase, so I have no advice on that, sorry. But several others have had similar problems, so worth looking at recent threads?
(She has fallen off the sofa when offering her belly up for a scratch too enthusiastically - I know I shouldn't have laughed - but I did )


----------



## HenryPup27 (Sep 28, 2016)

Oh my goodness I love all of these stories! Yep, Henry is also bonkers!! He's 14 months now and has also calmed down a fair bit (around the 11-12 month stage) but hasn't lost his sense of humour and is very much a clown too! He also loves to look out the window and makes a low quiet gentle woofing noise at things - we call it a 'woofle'  There's a person in the house opposite who he can see doing his washing up in the evening through the window, he gets extra woofles. We've explained to Henry that the man doesn't need his permission to do his own washing up!

They do eventually stop hoovering up everything off the floor - the worst things for me were (other people's!) tissues on the ground that I then had to get out of his mouth before he ripped them up! Yuk! Although now and then he'll find something irresistible like a sticky sweet wrapper, also yuk!! I make sure I have antibacterial gel for my hands in my bag at all times!

You know that thing where you go to shake someone's hand and then just as they go to shake back you put your hand to your nose and wave your fingers - ner ner (you know what I mean!?) well Henry does the dog equivalent to that when he's off the lead on our walks! He'll go up to someone, usually another dog owner, and be all cute and waggy, then just as they reach out to stroke him, he runs off! So funny, always makes everyone laugh! 

Finally, because I could go on all day about his funny antics, he does this funny thing with a chew he gets on a daily basis (it's a natural herbal chew made to stop him getting tear stains, they're amazing, work 100% along with giving him filtered water). We'll hold it out to him and he'll throw himself on the floor like he's having a pretend tantrum, then shake his head at it and throw himself around a bit more (imagine a child having a meltdown!) then come back and pretend to take it and then flail about a bit more, he could win a bafta for being a drama queen honestly! Eventually he takes it carefully in his mouth and makes his way to the nearest rug, and spends the next 5 minutes picking it up and flinging it about! Literally throwing it around the room and chasing after it! After all that he'll pick it up and eat it. Every day we have this. It's so funny. Oh and every day he waits until I'm finished getting ready and then jumps up on my lap and gazes at himself in the dressing table mirror whilst I brush his hair with my tangle teezer. Not even joking. 

Photo caption - like butter wouldn't melt!! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clemmy (May 31, 2016)

ahahaha - love henry!


----------



## Jobe75 (Nov 8, 2016)

Clemmy sounds just like Buddy!
And Henry is so handsome.

I bumped into a woman out walking her 4 month old Cockerpoo last week and she summed them up brilliantly, when she said "do you just feel a bit like this?" And gave out a loud sigh ! It did make me laugh, as both pups were rolling round wrestling each other! ?


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

He's not bonkers. Completely normal behavior for a cockapoo.


----------



## HenryPup27 (Sep 28, 2016)

I love it when cockapoos play and wrestle together, they mirror each other's actions don't they, so cute. With regards to the mouthing, it definitely does lessen but ultimately both spaniels and poodles are soft mouthed dogs - it's in their DNA to carry birds/animals back to people without damaging them, so they will always play and explore and learn using their mouths. Best thing to do is stop the fun, just walk away. Don't tell him off, just stop playing with him as to a cockapoo being ignored is the worst thing in the world ever!! He'll soon get the message that he's getting a bit carried away and it's not welcome. Henry always holds a toy when he's playing so doesn't mouth all that much.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot is literally as mad as a box of frogs with twice as much bounce.... someone on here described her as a nutty banana muffin  I love her bonkers personality - but it is just sometimes slightly exhausting! I'm still waiting for her to noticeably 'calm down', she is less mad than she was but still heaps more nutty than your average K9.
Re the mouthing.... advise your bf to be calm with him and ignore him - if Buddy is biting on his hand tell your bf to just let his hand go limp and ignore (I doubt Buddy bites hard enough to draw significant blood ), when Buddy lets go praise him quietly. Buddy will soon learn that biting gets zero attention - if you shriek, shout, distract with a toy, grab him and put him outside in his eyes his action is getting a reaction and attention.... and boy oh boy do cockapoos love attention!


----------



## Jobe75 (Nov 8, 2016)

Thanks for the advice guys, I'll give the ignoring him when it gets too much a go and see if it works.
I love reading all the posts on here Its the first place I come to for help. It's good to know there's always someone with advice. X


----------



## HenryPup27 (Sep 28, 2016)

Henry is currently diving around the living room trying to catch with his mouth the tiny bits of dust floating in the air that are catching the sunlight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

HenryPup27 said:


> Henry is currently diving around the living room trying to catch with his mouth the tiny bits of dust floating in the air that are catching the sunlight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That is so awesome! Imagine how tired he will be and you didn't have to do a single thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HenryPup27 (Sep 28, 2016)

Lol yes! The self-exercising dog, perfect! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jobe75 (Nov 8, 2016)

I knew there would be a benefit to them being bonkers, Buddy does enjoy jumping around the garden after the gnats and other flying insects. If only he didn't dig my plants and lawn up every chance he got I could leave him too wear himself out ! ?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Jobe75 said:


> I knew there would be a benefit to them being bonkers, Buddy does enjoy jumping around the garden after the gnats and other flying insects. If only he didn't dig my plants and lawn up every chance he got I could leave him too wear himself out ! ?




Once I gave up trying to stop them from digging they stopped digging. Sadly my lawn is more like rolling hills as different patches were their favorite spots to try to make it to China. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Buddy sleeps like Louis, he also is bonkers!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jobe75 (Nov 8, 2016)

Louis is very handsome! I love the colour of his coat. 

A few days ago I took a 3 minute video of Buddy v a magpie feather! I've never seen anything so funny, he was barking at it, backing off from it, going back to it and barking, you could see every time it tickled his nose as his whole body shivered. He managed to pluck up courage to pick it up and it must have tickled his mouth as he couldnt spit it out quick enough! So funny, he won in the end and ate it ! Along with 2 tennis balls !


----------



## Mcb13 (Jul 1, 2017)

OMG all of these posts sound like Cosmo (he is just about 7 month's old now). He barks at his reflection, he is EXTREMELY talkative(as I call it). He pushes his food around the floor and flings ir as someone else described about their dog. He keeps me laughing almost nonstop. The only issue I have is he has become fussy about his puppy food and I don't want to switch him yet to adult food. Here is a current picture. As I mentioned, he is almost 7 months 21 1/2 lbs...he was the biggest in the litter, both size and personality.


----------

